# وعظات روحيه للقس انطونيوس فهمى



## Mina Sobhe (17 مايو 2011)

وعظات روحيه​ 
 



 القس : انطونيوس فهمى 

 راعى كنيسه : مارجرجس و الأنبا انطونيوس

 الموقع : الأسكندريه 

 تاريخ الوعظات : 2011

 







​ 
الوعظات :Love_Mailbox:

رسالة عيد الميلاد المجيد  ليلة عيد الميلاد 6/1/2011 





بركات التجسد الالهى فى حياة ابينا أدم22/1/2011 





الخوف والقلق 30/1/2011 





لا نخاف لو تزعزعت الممالك 6/2/2011  





لا تتكلوا علي الرؤساء الاحد الاول من شهر امشير 13/2/2011 






ربنا يسوع المسيح كمعلم20/2/2011 






كنوز سماوية الأحد الأول من الصوم 6/3/2011 






الصوم والصلاة اجتماع الشباب 17/3/2011 





الصوم وإماته الذات19/3/2011 





قبول الآخرين والبعد عن التعصب   احد السامرية 26/3/2011  






من القلب 31/3/2011 





روحانية الكنيسة لأحاد الصوم الكبير 9/4/2011 








أتمنى ان يحوز الموضوع على اعجابكم
حصرى

لمنتدى الكنيسه







أذكرونى فى صلواتكم

:new5:


​


----------



## Mina Sobhe (17 مايو 2011)

غريبه !!!! محدش مقدر مجهودى


----------



## happy angel (18 مايو 2011)

*ميرسى عظات جميلة جداااا
ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## The Dragon Christian (18 مايو 2011)

روعه جداااااااااا 
الرب يباركك


----------



## Mina Sobhe (18 مايو 2011)

شكرا لمروركم :16_14_21:


----------



## sparrow (18 مايو 2011)

*ربنا يبارك تعبك*


----------



## ABOTARBO (18 مايو 2011)

*رااااااااااااااااااااااائع 
وجارى الدونلود
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
*​


----------



## Mina Sobhe (19 مايو 2011)

ABOTARBO قال:


> *رااااااااااااااااااااااائع
> وجارى الدونلود
> ربنا يبارك خدمتكم
> *​


شكرا لمرورك :new5:


----------



## elamer1000 (23 مايو 2011)

*رووعه*


*ربنا يباركك*

*+++*​


----------



## ramzy1913 (23 مايو 2011)

*وعظات روحيه
*​

http://fashion.azyya.com

*القس : انطونيوس فهمى 

راعى كنيسه : مارجرجس و الأنبا انطونيوس

الموقع : الأسكندريه *​*



*
* 

​*


----------

